# Lumbar Facet Injection using Bupivacaine



## kreittinger (Jul 28, 2011)

I know that when Bupivacaine is used with for example Depo-Medrol we do not bill for the bupivacaine. But if bupivacaine is the only drug that used for these injections, how do we bill for it? Would you use the J3490? This is for Medicare. What would you put in the narrative line?


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 28, 2011)

Name of drug, total quantity injected, possible route of adminstration


----------

